# Datenbankzugriff standarisieren



## Cheefrocker (1. Okt 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann man für Java-anwendungen die Datenbankzugriffe standarisieren?

Die Anforderung:

-Java-Anwendung soll schnell auf andere DBs oder Zugriffe(wsdl)... umgestellt werden können.

- Die Logik und die Aufrufe(standarisierter Zugriff) in der Java-Anwendung sollen unberührt bleiben.


Gibts da schon bestimmte Mittel dies umzusetzen oder wie kann man soetwas realisieren? Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung in diesem Bereich?





 :?:  :wink:


----------



## maki (1. Okt 2008)

DAOs & Repositories


----------



## Guest (1. Okt 2008)

Schau die mal Hibernate an.


----------

